# Les librairies BLAS et LAPACK avec ifort



## Tonione (26 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,

J'essaie d'utiliser LAPACK sur mon macbook 2.2Ghz Intel Core 2 Duo, avec ifort (compilateur fortran d'intel).
J'ai bien initialisé les scripts en .sh, la compilation se passe bien il reconnait les fonctions LAPACK.
Mais lorsque j'essaie de lancer mon programme, il me met l'erreur suivante : 
_dyld: Library not loaded: libmkl_intel.dylib
  Referenced from: /Users/strug/ENSTA/PPL/Version/./test
  Reason: image not found
Trace/BPT trap_
Voici les options de compilation que j'ai utilisé : 
_ifort  -lmkl_intel -lmkl_intel_thread -lmkl_lapack -lmkl_core -lguide -lpthread -c fonctions.f90 
_(et ce pour plusieurs fichiers)
Merci d'avance pour votre aide!


----------

